# Barclays UAE



## Stevej (Aug 24, 2010)

Friends..

Rencetly got an offer to work at Barclays in Dubai. Can some one working currently thEre advise me the working conditions, management style and pay scale. 

Over all how is the bank perceived in Uae?

Thanks
Jebs


----------

